# Nene Hilario is going to be a MONSTER next year!



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Nene Hilario is my favorite player outside of Houston, and the Nuggets are quickly becoming one of my favorite teams(other than Houston). I was a fan of Carmelo in college and I just love the way Nene plays, plus he has one of the coolest names, Nene. Nene and Carmelo WILL make the Nuggets a force in the NBA.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*He just need a jump shoot*

I agree, he just need to knock jumpers in regular basis to be a All Star foward.

I hope he really help Brazil NT in the pre-olympics.

Pizzoni


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

In time Nene will have nice offenses moves. He just needs to learn one move that he can do well, like what Hakeem Olajuwon did with the dream shake. Once he does that, the sky is the limit.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

The most impressive thing about nene to me this seaosn was, not only did he develop a good post game which can only get better, but he was the leader in steals on the nugz. He swiped at balls exactly like the dream. Nene next season should average about 15 and 10 with a couple of blocks. That at the age of 20 is great. A future of nene/anthony/ skita/arenas is not only good, it is scary good.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree with you all. Nene will be great in this league imo. But I have a perplexing question for all of you Nuggets fans. Why is signing Kandi even being talked about? He is claiming Denver to be his #1 option and it looks as if Denver is courting him too. I would think that a PG and SG would be the #1 concern having Camby, Carmelo, Skita, and Nene already. Isn't Nene THE Center for the Nuggets?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Point guard and shooting guard are the priorities this year, and Kiki has made that clear. As far as Olowokandi, we still need a center. Nene is best suited for the power forward spot and I think Kiki would prefer for him to play there.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

nybus, you can;t have "sophocoles".

Hakeem? He's not that tall, to be frank. He could be like Charles Oakley, possibly.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I remember watching Nene in one game, and the way he runs the floor on the fast breaks you'd think he's a 6-11 point guard.


----------



## simmasta2004 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Denver Future*

I know Nene is a monster and is straight nasty just like Amare Stoudamire. But where exactly is Denver going? Nene although very tall and very skilled is no center, and with all the reports I have read the Nuggs could have easily signed Micheal Olowakandi to go along with the two other Clippers that they have on offer sheets. My thoughts,considering the fact that Kiki wants to get on the right track now is going to go after Brad Miller. Even though it sounds kind of odd, I have some faith in the Denver management to get some help in for the monster Nene.

But for Nene to be the monster that he can be next year he needs a center, and i thought this would be the offseason to get one. With Rasho, Olowakandi, and Miller all easily unattainable to the not always attractable Denver Nuggets. But they are off to a good start getting Nene to become a huge monster with the signing of Andre Miller who hopefully will become a more pass first hit the jumpshot when im open and not just look to back people down every time... Nene "the monster" Hiliario of 03-04.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Hilario, I think he will be a huge force later on into his career. Who would you pick, Nene or Amare? Me I don't know...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> nybus, you can;t have "sophocoles".
> 
> Hakeem? He's not that tall, to be frank. He could be like Charles Oakley, possibly.


Hakeem is actually shorter than he is, so you can't rule that possibility out because of height.


----------



## Triskill (Jul 18, 2003)

Nene is not going to be a Malone, Hakeem, or a Ewing. He is going to be different, but better. He has sooooooooo much potential. I think he will fullfill his potential.



My opinions though.


----------

